# Nicaraguan blue jeans pumilio



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A few photos of my 1999 import BJs, Brent Brock line. Check out that red!


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

very nice these are one of my favorites


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

Super nice frogs !!!! Do you supplement them with anything to get that coloration or is it natural ? 

All the best with those beauties.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are very nice! Reminds me of the Nic. shipments I would pick thru to get my new toys, Plumed Basilisks, Auratus and Blue Jeans. To think I complained when they raised the price to $16.00 each.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are really nice looking! Were they bred by Brent? His BJ froglets seem to always have a lot of red. Probably because of the clay substrate.

How much blue do they have on their bellies?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I think the blue is pretty damn impressive also.

John


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Show off....! Those are some of the best I have seen anywhere on the net. The blue on them is nice too.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

absolutely beautiful! Is there a good amount of breeding BJ's in captivity? I always thought they were gone from us forever, but now I see people with them a lot more than last year or a few years ago.


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, those are some of the nicest BJ's I've ever seen.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Those are amazing! They actually have "blue jeans"! Some people call them blue jeans, but only their feet are blue. Amazing color.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Do they all have the red "pockets" on the jeans? It seems they share that marking.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Not sure, haven't really looked at them in that much detail.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

thedude said:


> Those are really nice looking! Were they bred by Brent? His BJ froglets seem to always have a lot of red. Probably because of the clay substrate.
> 
> How much blue do they have on their bellies?


by Oz, though from BB's line.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

awsome coloration on them, can you get a a belly shot, nicaraguan often have yellow on their belly.


----------

